# WotLK Beta Berichterstattung



## Monolith (5. August 2008)

Hallo geehrte Leser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An dieser Stelle würde ich gerne ein Lob an die Arbeit des Buffed.de-Teams aussprechen wollen, doch das kann ich nicht. Und genau darum handelt mein Thread.

Ich besuche diese Seite nun seit dem sie besteht sehr oft, bzw. täglich. Ich schaue mir die Buffed-Show an und höre den PodCast - alles prima.
Bevor die WotLK-Beta nun vor einiger Zeit gestartet ist, wurde hier auf der Seite oft auf die bevorstehende Berichterstattung gedeutet. Es wurde die Lichking-Zentrale eingerichtet etc..
Nun ist die Beta am laufen und ich finde die Berichterstattung ehrlich gesagt ein wenig mager. Ihr als Deutschlands größte WoW-Community Seite bringt zwei Minuten lange Videos herraus, einige Klassenkolumnen mit Spekulationen, Screenshots in Galerien, welche elendig lange Laden und einige neue Item bzw. Spell-Datenbanken - naja... So überzeugend und großartig finde ich das ganze dann doch nicht.
Im PodCast berichtet ihr, dass ihr intern bereits die Startgebiete durchgequestet habt, viel davon gesehen habe ich jedoch nicht. Zwischendrin bringt ihr dann hin und wieder Videos, wo irgendwelche T6 ausgerüsteten Spieler die Bosse aus Karazhan bezwingen, doch am Ende fehlt der eigentliche Kill - klasse.

Dafür, dass ihr technisch wohl die allerbesten Möglichkeiten habt, über die wohl bedeutenste Beta seit Burning Crusade zu berichten, finde ich das ganze ein wenig mager. Ihr habt intern für jeden Bereich in WotLK Leute abgestellt, welche sich regelmäßig mit ihrer Materie auseinander setzten, doch dafür finde ich, kommt recht wenig beim Nutzer rüber. Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass ihr in der Redaktion etc. euch wirklich reinhängt, dass ihr auch andere Sachen zutun habt, dass neben der Beta noch andere Spiele, Themen und Anliegen wichtig sind und nicht vernachlässigt werden dürfen, doch finde ich auch, sollte man als ein solch großes Portal eine gute Berichterstattung bieten können.

Vielleicht kommt es mir ja auch nur so vor, aber auf anderen (deutschen) WoW-Seiten finde ich mehr und auch exklusivere Infos zur Beta.
Ich will nun auch nix und niemanden schlech reden! Bisher habe ich alle auf buffed.de behandelten Themen mit Spannung und Interesse verfolgt, nur halt bei der aktuellen WoW-Beta besuche ich lieber andere Seiten. Ich werde weiterhin die Seite besuchen und mich nun nicht irgendwie "anti" stellen - nur finde ich die Infos zur aktuellen beta ein wenig mager.


Also, euch allen einen schönen Feierabend da draußen, bzw. genießt die Ferien,

allerbeste Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallero (5. August 2008)

So kleener!
Was isdein Problem?
Es wird doch alles berichtet über die Startzonen und alles.
Wasn los mit dir?^^


----------



## Monolith (5. August 2008)

Gallero schrieb:


> So kleener!
> Was isdein Problem?
> Es wird doch alles berichtet über die Startzonen und alles.
> Wasn los mit dir?^^


1. Du weißt nicht, ob ich _kleeen _bin
2. Ich habe kein Problem. 
3. Es geht ja nicht nur um die Startzonen, sondern um die ganze Beta: Berufe, Klassenänderungen, Gebiete, Fraktionen,...
4. Geht dich eigentlich nix an.
5. Cool bist du irgendwie auch nicht mit deinen Kommentaren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (5. August 2008)

Buffed wird dafür bezahlt , ganz einfach. Mehr brauche ich nicht zu sagen denn wenn ich hier komplett ausschweife werde ich eh gebannt , also lass ichs lieber und denk dir den Rest ;>


----------



## duffz (10. August 2008)

So unterschiedlich können Meinungen sein... 
Mir persönlich nimmt die WotLK Berichterstattung hier schon etwas Überhand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentor (10. August 2008)

hm finde die berichterstattung eig ganz gut , wenn du mehr infos brauchst schau dir mal die live-streams an dort kannst du nebenbei auch fragen stellen

@ duffz , musst dir das ja nicht anschauen aber verstehe deinen standpunkt ,wenn man alles vorher weiß weshalb noch spielen ^^


----------



## realten (10. August 2008)

Ich finde es ganz OK so, ein paar kleine Appetithäppchen, man bekommt schonmal ein paar Gegenden gezeigt usw. und mehr soll es auch nicht sein. Das Spiel ist auch noch inner beta, was soll man hier Details verbreiten die sich vielleicht auch noch ändern.

Wovon ich heute allerdings enttäuscht war ist diese wotlk-berufe-neue-Rezepte Datenbank. Da hat man einfach die paar neuen Rezepte die schon bekannt sind mit allen alten zusammengeklatscht. Hallo wenn ich auf beta-Datenbank klicke um zu gucken was es für meinen Ingi geben wird, dann will ich die NEUEN Sachen sehen und keine zehnseitige Liste wo "kupferrohr" und "raues Sprengpulver" drin stehen, mit den Sachen bin ich vor 2 Jahren angefangen. 

Das finde ich an der Stelle etwas ungeschickt gemacht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. August 2008)

das keine (nicht viele) neue Rezepte in der Datebank sind, liegt daran, dass Blizzard noch beim Implementieren der Lehrer, Rezepte, etc. ist. Aktuell gibt es kaum neues. Bei Erste Hilfe kann man den Frostzwirnstoffverband lernen und den Skill auf 450 aber mehr habe ich auch noch nicht erreicht. Einfach mal abwarten, die Beta läuft ja noch ne weile.

Und dass da steht Buffed-Datenbank (BETA), hat nicht unbedingt nur was mit der Beta zu tun. So wird die Datenbank in naher Zukunft aussehen, und auch das muss getestet werden, wofür sich zum Glück die Beta von WotLK mit nutzen lässt.

Auch hat nicht jeder Beta-Spieler Blascrafter bzw. hat es nicht rüberkopiert, weil keiner so richtig weiß, ob und welche Addons (fehlerfrei) funktionieren.


----------



## Nyak (11. August 2008)

Für meinen Geschmack kommt zuviel rüber. Man kann sich der Berichterstattung kaum entziehen und ich würde mich lieber überraschen lassen. Das z.B. die Startquests der Todesritter hier schon vorgespielt wurden, nimmt doch jedem das Erlebnis, es selbst zu erspielen.


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

Nyak schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack kommt zuviel rüber. Man kann sich der Berichterstattung kaum entziehen und ich würde mich lieber überraschen lassen. Das z.B. die Startquests der Todesritter hier schon vorgespielt wurden, nimmt doch jedem das Erlebnis, es selbst zu erspielen.



Müssen sie ja tun , obwohl andere WoW - Szene Seiten ( haha!) schon viel weiter in der Berichterstattung sind...


----------



## Angelike (13. August 2008)

Hmmm also was mir so in der Betashow aufgefallen ist, dass die Blauen Fragezeichen (?) konsquent ignoriert werden. Das ist sicherlich nicht im Sinne der Beta. Das schärfste war ja, als es Live weggeklickt wurde.....

Hallo, die sind nicht umsonst da !!!

Der Sinn der Beta ist immer noch, Fehler zu finden und Feedback abzugeben.

Was mir auch nicht gefällt, dass PCG, PCGH und Buffed jeder ihr eigens Süppchen kochen. 
Ich habe nicht gegen verweisende Links (Schaut mal auf PCGH, da gibt es ein Rollenspielspecial, Hardware? Rollenspiel? Passt irgendowie auch nicht richtig), aber wenn man schon eine Zeitschrift/Webauftritt zu einem Speziellen Thema hat, sollte man auch bei der Grundidee bleiben.
PCG -> Offlinespiele
PCGH -> Hardware für Spieler
Buffed -> Onlinespiele

back2theroots

mfg, eine genervte® Betazocker(in)

Angelike


----------



## Ocian (13. August 2008)

Die Feedback Option, kann man jederzeit erneut aufrufen. Wärend die BuffedBetaShows gefilmt werden sowie die Liveraids stattfinden werden sie also weggeklickt, da sie für den Zuschauer keine Informationen enthalten.
Sofern die Liveübertragungen und die BetaShows vorbei sind, wird die Feedback Option dafür konsequenter benutzt um auch alles nachzutragen.


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

Ich persöndlich finde dass ihr einfach meilenweit hintenrein seit .. es gibt einige welche bereits am Lvlcap in der beta sind .. 77 atm
und schon einige andere innis gezeigt haben.

und wenn ihr ehrlich binn komentare wie : mit t6 ist das easy ja ich muss nicht viel machen die inni ist zu leicht bla bla bla .. blödes angeber geposte find ich scheisse ..
fand die buffed show bis jetzt immer gut aber seit wrath isses einfach weis auch nicht .. nur noch mist ..


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ich persöndlich finde dass ihr einfach meilenweit hintenrein seit .. es gibt einige welche bereits am Lvlcap in der beta sind .. 77 atm
> und schon einige andere innis gezeigt haben.
> 
> und wenn ihr ehrlich binn komentare wie : mit t6 ist das easy ja ich muss nicht viel machen die inni ist zu leicht bla bla bla .. blödes angeber geposte find ich scheisse ..
> fand die buffed show bis jetzt immer gut aber seit wrath isses einfach weis auch nicht .. nur noch mist ..



buffedShow und betaShow sind getrennte Inhalte, verwechsel das nicht. :-)
Bzgl. Fortschritt: Wäre "spielen" das einzige, was arbeitstechnisch ansteht, würde ich deine Ansicht voll und ganz unterstützen.


----------



## Kretain (13. August 2008)

Mich wundert im Moment eher diese ( sorrxy für die Wortwahl) Verarsche die hier läuft.

Kann mich auch irren aber war zu Wotlk Alpha Zeiten es nicht von Seiten Buffed untersagt 
inhalte aus der Alpha zu posten´, wobei immer auf die Geheimhaltungsverpflichtung verwiesen wurde?

Muss man diese für die Beta nicht mehr unterzeichnen oder seid ihr von dieser ausgenommen?

Ein ratloser Buffed leser


----------



## Lillyan (14. August 2008)

Mit der Beta fällt die weg... also ist hier gar nichts "Verarsche" ^^

Ich finds gut so, wie es momentan ist. Als nicht-beta-interessierter hat man noch eine Wahl um das Thema herum zu kommen und als Interessierter kriegt man einige Leckerbissen geboten. Man muss hier ja immernoch irgendwie versuchen das Gleichgewicht zu halten.


----------



## xFraqx (15. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> buffedShow und betaShow sind getrennte Inhalte, verwechsel das nicht. :-)
> Bzgl. Fortschritt: Wäre "spielen" das einzige, was arbeitstechnisch ansteht, würde ich deine Ansicht voll und ganz unterstützen.



Aha . Man munkelt es gibt auch WoW Fanseiten die nicht dafür bezahlt werden und das in ihrer Freizeit tun aber trotzdem am Level Cap sind...


----------



## x3n0n (15. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Aha . Man munkelt es gibt auch WoW Fanseiten die nicht dafür bezahlt werden und das in ihrer Freizeit tun aber trotzdem am Level Cap sind...


Nerds. *fg*


----------



## Carcharoth (15. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Aha . Man munkelt es gibt auch WoW Fanseiten die nicht dafür bezahlt werden und das in ihrer Freizeit tun aber trotzdem am Level Cap sind...



Es soll auch Fanseiten geben die es irgendwie noch hinkriegen müssen ein Heft zu produzieren und nicht dauernd Zeit zum zocken haben oO


----------



## Khazius (20. August 2008)

Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Berichterstattung hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter so!


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

buffed ist ganz nett für den groben überblick, doch bei den instanz videos tu ich mir wowszene an, weil sie mit inharmony vom content deutlich weiter sind.
ausserdem muss man verschiedene seiten lesen, um wirklich viel zu erfahren.


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. August 2008)

Nochmal kurz was von einem Betaspieler (also mir *g*) zu den Buffed-Shows... Es ist zu viel, was in den Beta-Shows gezeigt wird. Warum? Nun, es ist fast alles, was die Jungs und Mädels zeigen. Für einen Spieler, der die Betashows schaut und eben nicht Beta spielen kann, hält das Addon leider nicht mehr soooooo unendlich viele Überraschungen bereit. Okay, diese werden trotzdem hin und wieder nach der eigentlichen Veröffentlichung des Addons an einer Stelle im Spiel stehen und "wow" sagen, wenn sie sehen, wie viel Mühe und Liebe Blizzard in das Addon gesteckt hat.
Trotzdem wurde bereits so viel gesagt und geschrieben, dass ich die Infos fast zu gewaltig finde. Lieber etwas weniger berichten und gerade die witzigen und verblffenden Sachen auslassen. Nun, ist zumindest meine Meinung...


----------



## JP_1018 (28. August 2008)

ich finde die beta shows eigentlich richtig scheiße....

des mit den todesrittern war ja schon cool, aber des andere gegammel... ne
bringt sowas lieber in der buffedshow denn da kommt seit der beta show eh nix gescheites mehr zu wow, darüberhinaus sind fast alle aus dem beta-team sowas von langweilig und/oder nerven, dass ich es bei 16 shows bis jetzt nur bei 4 oder 5 geschafft habe sie komplett in einem stück anzuschaun, bei den meisten hab ich teile übersprungen oder einfach vorzeitig abgebrochen, und  ich schau mir (fast) immer die neue buffed-show 3-4 mal hintereinander an...

weil wir grad bei schlecht sind, die buffedcasts sind auch schon seit ner weile nimma des wahre, bzw. nicht mehr so wie früher, denn da war der cast immer so schön albern, aber dennoch informativ, das is heinrich zu verdanken der die stimmung (wahrscheinlich unbewusst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aufgelockert hat und marcel der die neuen sachen rübergebracht hat, aber was is jetzt? jetzt is wird eigentlich nur noch die news durchgehaun, und ab und zu is mal n joke drinnen aber so richtig lustig is es nimma, ich hab mir letzt woche mal den spaß erlaubt und alle buffedcasts am stück angehört (schlaf- und esspausen dazwischen) und man merkt den "abstieg" ziemlich extrem

um aber auch die guten seiten hervorzuheben, die seite wird immer besser, die vilen nützlichen funktionen sind eine echte erleichterung, die datenbank ist ungeschlagen, die erneuerung der seite ist gewohnt zuverlässig, die berichte sind meiner meinung nach qualitativ gestiegen und umfassen nun weitaus mehr themen was höchstwahrscheinlich auf die höhere mitarbeiterzahl zurückzuführen ist

alles in einem kann ich eigentlich nur sagen:

Get back to your roots.







und nochmal an die hobbyflamer, ich weis das wahrscheinlich mehrere rechtschreibfehler im text sind, und meine interpunktion sowieso unter aller sau is, aber das passiert hat wenn man schnell von der leber weg schreibt, also seid mal gnädig und seht darüber hinweg

danke!


----------



## Monadar (6. September 2008)

Man sollte vielleicht auch sagen das Buffed eine Seite für alle möglichen Online-Rollenspiele ist, andere Seiten haben sich nur auf WoW spezialisiert... von daher dürft ihr das nicht so eng sehen, denn Buffed ist eine der wenigen Seiten auf der ihr zu allen wichtigen Online Games infos bekommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

